# OT: Community Thread



## Timmons

Hey Nuggets posters,

I wanted to create an Off Topic thread where Nuggets posters can discuss anything we would like. I think it will be a good way to get to know eachother better and bring the page to life a bit more. 

It just seems crazy that we all come from different places and are brought together by a basketball team. 

Anyhow I guess I'll start it off a bit,

My name is Nate (thetobin) and I'm 23. I'm still in school at Metro State in Denver, Colo. I took some time off school to work and get my finances strait. I'll graduate in May 2006!! 
I live just outside Denver in Lakewood, but I can get to the Pepsi Center from my apartment in about 10 minutes, The Can is also within walking distance (across the street) from Metro(politan). I just moved from downtown Denver (cheaper rent until I buy something for myself). I'm originally from Parker, Colo. my French Lick that is now a booming little city. 

My family always attended Nuggets games together when I was younger and I grew up playing ball. I actually have a severly sprained ankle right now from playing basketball at 24-hour fitness. Crutches and the whole nine. Pretty stupid telling people I'm gimping around because I got injured playing a game for fun! It's driving me stir crazy not being able to use my leg at full capacity (six weeks until I can start jogging on it). I guess I feel like a very crappy Tim Duncan in a way...LOL!

Well I'm off to school for now... but hopefully I'll be hearing from the regulars in this thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Timmons

Hopefully I wont keep just talking to myself here...

But did anyone happen to catch Hogzilla on the National Geo. Channel? It was on Sunday at 8 pm eastern.

That was a crazy show. 

Hogzilla was a pig believed to be shot by a farmer/hunter. The hog was 12 feet long and weighed over 1,000 pounds. At the end of the show it was actually dug up and recalculated at 8 feet long and over 800 pounds. That is one nasty pig! I'll try to find a picture...










This is the exact picture of Hogzilla from the show. They said the image may have been altered just slightly, but it's basically this exact size. The man pictured is the one who shot Hogzilla and he is 6 feet tall.


----------



## Kuskid

Well Nate, hopefully I'll help you get this going. Everyone I know calls me by my last name, Nelson (I don't even respond to my first name usually). I live in Oswego, NY, about an hour from the Carrier Dome. Anyone care to guess how I became a Nuggets fan a couple years ago? Anyways, I'm a 16 year old junior in high school. I run cross country and track, and I played JV ball last year, and (hopefully) Varsity this year. Missed a lot of valuable time with a broken collarbone this summer (6 weeks, did it at a basketball camp). I go to as many Orangemen home games as I can, and saw the Nuggets and Pistons play an exhibition at the Dome 2 years ago. Couple things I remember specifically: Bzdelik ignoring a crowd of 30,000 chanting "WE WANT MEL-O" for close to an hour, Chauncey Billups hitting an 18 footer and getting 3 points for it (bothers me to this day), and Darko looking like he was going to cry after blowing a dunk and a layup on back to back possessions, sitting with a towel over his head for the entire 4th quarter. I actually felt bad for him, the students section behind him was ruthless. They get a little wacky after doing this sometimes- :cheers: .


----------



## Timmons

Hey man, 

thanks for responding. Hopefully some of the regulars will come around sometime too! :biggrin: 

That's awesome that you follow Denver b/c of Melo and that you get to see games at the Carrier Dome. Would you like to attend Syracuse in the future or get away from the home area for awhile?

Hope that collarbone heals up for you. And hopefully someone got the dunk or block that put you out for awhile on tape? Haha. 

I've been pretty down this week with the Broncos losing and both my fantasy football teams getting dismantled! Pretty hard to take w/ all my "buddies" bashing me. It's all good though cause they all know I'll get them in the end.

Well I'm off--


----------



## 77AJ

Salutations everyone,

I'm James and I'm a huge Nuggets fan. They are my favorite team bar none. In second is the Bulls becasue I followed MJ's every move.

Well I'm from Colorado, but I have always been a basketball player so following the Nuggets was like breathing to me. My old favorite Nuggets were Chris Jackson followed him when he played with LSU. I thought this guy was going to be huge in the NBA, but guessed wrong. Also enjoyed Dikembe Mutombo and Robert Pack.

I now live in Portland Oregon, been living in the PNW since 1999. I'm 27 I go to college part time, and work part time. I'm engaged to get married to my beautiful fiance Jules. I have two daughters. Jayde and Leah.

Being that I live in the Pacific North West now. I see a lot of Blazers and Sonics games in person. I always go and cheer on the Nuggets when they come and play in Portland.

As much as I love the NBA I been following college basketball longer. I been watching college ball since the days Sherman Douglas use to throw passes through his legs full court for an open dunk to his teammates. And would love to hear Dick Vitale go nuts. I love all the conferences, all the tournaments, and the rivals. There is something so special about college basketball to me. Well as i mentioned up above I been following Syracuse for a long time. They are easily my all time favorite college basketball team and have been since I was 8 years old. So when Carmelo finally led them to a NCAA Championship I couldn't of been happier! And I hope to see Syracuse win lots more in the future. I love Big East basketball!

Thats a little bit about me and my life. I have a ton of hobbies as I'm sure others do on here! Hope to learn more about everyone else. :cheers:


----------



## Kuskid

As much as I wish it was something that cool to talk about, the injury actually came from more of a freak hustle play. Short version: last game of the third night at camp, dive for a loose ball, guy I'd actually become pretty good friends with the night before goes for it too, he lands on my back, my head slams off the ground, left collarbone snaps. Dude wieghed about 220 by the way. I ended up playing for about 30 seconds, then calling for a sub at a dead ball. Took a minute before I realized my collarbone was sticking out, all I could think about was the damn headache. Ended up sitting in the trainer's for a friggin half hour without pain meds before they found the medical releases that everyone had to have to go to the camp in teh first place. After that, it was 2 hours in the hospital, and a 3+ hour ride home. That pretty much wrecked my whole summer. [/end rant]


----------



## Timmons

That sucks. 

Man, I've been stressing lately. I'm moving to the other side of town and trying to tie up a bunch of loose ends. It's been chaotic to say the least.

Finally able to check out the boards.


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Man, I've been stressing lately. I'm moving to the other side of town and trying to tie up a bunch of loose ends. It's been chaotic to say the least.
> 
> Finally able to check out the boards.


Moving can be such a pain if you have to do it by yourself. Especially if you have a lot of big furniture and appliances. Had that happen to me once. Couldn't get a hold of any of my friends or family and had to move out that day.

tobin what part of denver do you live in ? My brother in law and sister live in Denver. He works for the computer company Sun. They use to live in Boulder, but recently moved to Denver.

By the way where are all the Nugget Posters lately ?


----------



## Timmons

I live just South of Downtown Denver, about 15 minute drive to The Can (Pepsi Center). Actual city is Denver.

Just moved to a pretty nice apartment. Can't purchase anything until I graduate and get a 'real' job.

I have not been around here much b/c of moving, school, and ect...

Getting excited for the start of the season!


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> I live just South of Downtown Denver, about 15 minute drive to The Can (Pepsi Center). Actual city is Denver.
> 
> Just moved to a pretty nice apartment. Can't purchase anything until I graduate and get a 'real' job.
> 
> I have not been around here much b/c of moving, school, and ect...
> 
> Getting excited for the start of the season!


Sounds like you been busy than tobin. And congrats on your new apartment.

Well its almost dinner time and than Monday Night Football.

I wonder if Brett Favre will be able to finally get a win tonight.

Who's watching the game tonight besides me ? Who's going to take the Packers to win? If they lose tonight they go 0-4. They are playing a tough Carolina team as well. Should be good.

*update*

Packers lost. Good 2nd half though. Now AMC is playing the Karate Kid and after that will be showing Stand by Me. Good Movies!


----------



## Timmons

I missed the games. I don't get cable installed at my place until Tues. Oct. 11th or something.

I gotta go watch my Broncos and the rest of the NFL somewhere!!!


----------



## Kuskid

Here's a funny little story- I went to the dentist yesterday for a regular cleaning/check-up/whatever. No big deal, right? They took some X-rays to see if I'm gonna need my wisdom teeth out. The dentist came back into my room with this amazed look on his face, and told me *I have 5 wisdom teeth*, all of which need out soon. I've got the normal four, all of which decided they'd rather come in horizontally, pushing into my other teeth, then a fifth coming in above the top right one. The dentist couldn't believe it, he had the whole staff in my exam room checking out the X-rays. Just thought it was a little weird. So yeah, major oral surgery here I come! :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ

Kuskid said:


> Here's a funny little story- I went to the dentist yesterday for a regular cleaning/check-up/whatever. No big deal, right? They took some X-rays to see if I'm gonna need my wisdom teeth out. The dentist came back into my room with this amazed look on his face, and told me *I have 5 wisdom teeth*, all of which need out soon. I've got the normal four, all of which decided they'd rather come in horizontally, pushing into my other teeth, then a fifth coming in above the top right one. The dentist couldn't believe it, he had the whole staff in my exam room checking out the X-rays. Just thought it was a little weird. So yeah, major oral surgery here I come! :biggrin:


You sure made an impression on your dentist and staff. Good luck with getting your wisdom teeth pulled...

I always think of that Green Day video Geek Stink Breath that showed one of the guys from Green day getting their wisdom teeth pulled. Doesn't look like much fun. I'm 27 and never had to get mine pulled. Didn't even ever have pain like some people get when they come in.

Oh yeah Long live Punk Rock!


----------



## Timmons

Got mine out 5-6 years ago. I remember going into the office and feeling my teeth being scrapped around then riding home in the car with my mom thinking I was flying. 

In other words the pain killers are nice, but day 2 is a $%^&*!


----------



## 77AJ

Oct. 13 Nuggets vs. Hornets
Pepsi Center
Denver, Colo.
Time: 7:00 pm 

Tobin you going to be able to make that game ?


----------



## Timmons

Hopefully things will work out and I'll be able to attend that game.

More than likely I will not attend any games until the regular season starts...


anybody catching my Broncos jump out to a 4-1 record? :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> Hopefully things will work out and I'll be able to attend that game.
> 
> More than likely I will not attend any games until the regular season starts...
> 
> 
> anybody catching my Broncos jump out to a 4-1 record? :biggrin:


Yeah I understand since it's just pre-season. I'm just excited that the season is about to begin.

I'll be catching all the Nuggets games here in Portland.

Tobin the Broncos are playing tough this year. Pulled out a close one against the Redskins. That New England game coming up should be great.


----------



## Timmons

23AirJordan said:


> Tobin the Broncos are playing tough this year. Pulled out a close one against the Redskins. That New England game coming up should be great.



I'll guarantee victory against New England 38-10. :banana: 

Naw, that should be a really good game. Anthing new going on up in Portland?


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> I'll guarantee victory against New England 38-10. :banana:
> 
> Naw, that should be a really good game. Anthing new going on up in Portland?


Yeah It will be a great game. So far I'm most impressed by the Colts this season.

Blazers mainia is pretty much the buzz in Portland right now. I'm going to be watching one of their pre-season games on a local channel.

I have a question for you tobin or anyone for that matter. Does anyone know if you can still or at any time of the basketball season purchase NBA League Pass ? I'm planning on getting it. And getting direct tv.

thx in advance for in the info.


----------



## Kuskid

Yeah I still haven't ordered it yet, and didn't order it until a little ways into the season last year. Gonna miss the game tonight. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ

Kuskid said:


> Yeah I still haven't ordered it yet, and didn't order it until a little ways into the season last year. Gonna miss the game tonight. :curse:


It seems if you order league pass now in the pre-season it's cheaper than oredering it in the regular season. I'm probably going to get it in the next week or two.


----------



## Natedagreat12

Hey all, I live in Tea (like a suburb of sioux falls) SD. IT sucks i dont get alttitude up here. but its amazing i get 850 koa up here. Like your avatar thetobin73


----------



## cpawfan

Natedagreat12 said:


> Hey all, I live in Tea (like a suburb of sioux falls) SD. IT sucks i dont get alttitude up here. but its amazing i get 850 koa up here. Like your avatar thetobin73


Nate, welcome to bbb.net

This season I will get to watch very few games other than ESPN and TNT games. I really miss having NBAtv.


----------



## Timmons

Natedagreat12 said:


> Hey all, I live in Tea (like a suburb of sioux falls) SD. IT sucks i dont get alttitude up here. but its amazing i get 850 koa up here. Like your avatar thetobin73


That's awesome you get 850, that's a pretty decent station to stay updated on sports in Colorado!

My name is also Nate and my family often called me Nate the Great in my youth...things have slowly declined to just Nate nowadays! :biggrin: 

Keep posting on the Nuggets page Nate. Good to have you here on BBB.net!

Wzup everybody? Anything new to report? I got a crazy story about getting to shadow Nuggets writers for the Denver Post. I got to attend the Memphis game last weekend and got to interview Pau Gasol and Shane Battier and listen to Mike Fratello give his postgame conference. Also got to meet just about every Nugget and tons of media characters in Denver and Memphis. :banana:


----------



## Timmons

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KUSKID!

HOPE TO SEE YOU AROUND HERE SOME MORE AGAIN! :cheers:


----------



## Timmons

I'm going for my 1,000th post. A definite career solidfier. I wonder what I'll say...who I'll thank...

With the Heat game tonight I'm sure I'll get there and hope to make it past there! :meditate: :djparty:


----------



## Timmons

I know I've been gone a bit too long because AJ23 used to have less posts than myself now he's at around 1,700 and I'm roughly 700 back.

Don't think I'm not gunning for ya *23* :banana:


----------



## 77AJ

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> I know I've been gone a bit too long because AJ23 used to have less posts than myself now he's at around 1,700 and I'm roughly 700 back.
> 
> Don't think I'm not gunning for ya *23* :banana:


Posts are abound to accumulate when you are reading the Rocky Mountain News and Denver Post sports section as much as I do.

However happy you are back, and in full stride. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ

Natedagreat12 said:


> Hey all, I live in Tea (like a suburb of sioux falls) SD. IT sucks i dont get alttitude up here. but its amazing i get 850 koa up here. Like your avatar thetobin73


Welcome Natedagreat12!

What av did you like tobin had ?


----------



## Timmons

23AJ said:


> Welcome Natedagreat12!
> 
> What av did you like tobin had ?


I think he wrote that when I had the Old School city skyline Nuggets logo as my Avatar...



*Here it is...my 1000th post! I'd like to thank myself for having such wonderful typing ablitiy, my mom for enrolling me in computer classes as a young lad, and the Nuggets for providing me with lots to discuss. Thank you and good night!*


----------



## 77AJ

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> I think he wrote that when I had the Old School city skyline Nuggets logo as my Avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> *Here it is...my 1000th post! I'd like to thank myself for having such wonderful typing ablitiy, my mom for enrolling me in computer classes as a young lad, and the Nuggets for providing me with lots to discuss. Thank you and good night!*


LOL

Go Tobin! :cheers: :clap: 
Also I remember that old school av. It was pretty slick. However that Camby av is what it's all about right now.


----------



## Timmons

Camby is the man right now.

It's freakin' cold here and I'm hating the snow!

Finals week this week in school, I'm done for a month and then I enter my last semester of college!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## 77AJ

Camby has been so steady its unreal. I'm loven it.

It's dreary here up in Portland as well. Stagnant air is the worst thing ever.

Anyone going to any Nuggets games soon?

I'll be seeing the Nuggets up here in Portland in a month.


----------



## 77AJ

nbaonoitall when you going to start working as a scout for the Nuggets ? :biggrin:


----------



## Timmons

Hey 23AJ I see you on the page!

Wzup man? :banana:


----------



## 77AJ

Hey!

About to go get some coffee! Also have a meeting today at 2:30.

How you doing tobin? you been MIA for awhile.

Big game thursday man. Really hoping the Nuggets pull this one out.

By the way did you or anyone catch that ridiculous performance by Kobe Bryant the other night against the Mavs? Games like that make me think he is the best player in the league.


----------



## 77AJ

Everybody name me your top 5 players in the NBA.


----------



## Timmons

23AJ said:


> Everybody name me your top 5 players in the NBA.


Sorry about the MIA brosif.

I actually just finished FINALS YA'LL!! My semester is OVER! Time to get drunk and hang out for a month! Hahaha...not really...gotta work...  

But I am done!

I do the player thing as a thread!


----------



## 77AJ

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Sorry about the MIA brosif.
> 
> I actually just finished FINALS YA'LL!! My semester is OVER! Time to get drunk and hang out for a month! Hahaha...not really...gotta work...
> 
> But I am done!
> 
> I do the player thing as a thread!


Congrats! drink a cold one for me. :biggrin:


----------



## shookem

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that the NHL forum is covering the Avs playoff run and you should come and discuss.

Check out my sig for links.


----------



## Timmons

Sorry Shookem

The AVS suck. THe whole organization sucks. All they do is aquire players and ship em out. A total revolving door!


----------



## pac4eva5

Timmons said:


> Sorry Shookem
> 
> The AVS suck. THe whole organization sucks. All they do is aquire players and ship em out. A total revolving door!


whaaaa????

if it werent for a TON of injuries and disappointing goalie play, the avs would be a top contender!!!

and who says we ship players out? we've always kept the big time players but this year we unfortunately had to make a lot of BIG cuts (forsberg, foote, etc) because the new bargaining agreement.

i dont like your attitude. 2 stanley cups and playoffs EVERY year! cant be mad with that...


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> whaaaa????
> 
> if it werent for a TON of injuries and disappointing goalie play, the avs would be a top contender!!!
> 
> and who says we ship players out? we've always kept the big time players but this year we unfortunately had to make a lot of BIG cuts (forsberg, foote, etc) because the new bargaining agreement.
> 
> i dont like your attitude. 2 stanley cups and playoffs EVERY year! cant be mad with that...


You really can't have this argument can you?

*Players Out* 
Valeri Kaminski
Stephan Fiset
Adam Deadmarsh
Chris Drury
Mike Ricci
Sandis Ozolinsh
Uwe Krupp
Peter Forsberg
Adam Foote
Chris Simon
Morris (defensemen we got for Drury)
Countless Prospects that are playing for other teams.

I know there are more I just can't think of them. Anyway, the AVS consistantly dealt my favorite players and yes sometimes they were for good players (Rob Blake, Ray Bourque), but I just don't like the revolving door. I'm not a Yankees fan and don't like the wheeling and dealing...


----------



## pac4eva5

*PLAYERS IN:*
patrick roy
rob blake
ray bourque

2 stanley cups

nuff said!


----------



## pac4eva5

oh, and how do we compare to the yankees? hockey has the salary cap and we play by the rules like every other team. its not like we are throwing billions out while everyone else is stuck under the cap or whatever.

u take foote and forsberg off that list and we have had the better deal in EVERY transaction! ****, the nuggz change players just as much as the avs do. how many players now were on the team 4 years ago??? camby???


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> *oh, and how do we compare to the yankees? * *hockey has the salary cap * and we play by the rules like every other team. its not like we are throwing billions out while everyone else is stuck under the cap or whatever.
> 
> u take foote and forsberg off that list and we have had the better deal in EVERY transaction! ****, the nuggz change players just as much as the avs do. how many players now were on the team 4 years ago??? camby???


The Salary Cap was just put in place this season. Go back and look at the P/R of the Avs and they were among the top 5% in the league. But buying championships was what hockey was all about, but not anymore. They finally corrected that and now the Avs had to let Forsberg and Foote walk and are now what??? A sixth seed! Then they go and deal David Aebisher, who was keeping the Avs afloat this season for Jose Theodore. Theodore is a former MVP and 2 time Vezla(Sp?) trophy winner, but it was a disloyal move. But in a day of disloyalty what else can be expected? You can't expect franchises to be loyal when players aren't, but hockey was/is supposed to be the sport where athletes are different.

Hockey players are supposed to be regualar guys from Canada who play their guts out for the love of the game and not the paychecks. The strike showed us a different side to that eh? 

I see your point about changing players with the Nuggets, but I just didn't appreciate the way the Avs were doing it. But buying low and trading high is smart. Pierre Lacroix is a smart man, but seeing my favorite players get traded away sucked. 

I just am not a fan of an organization that has a revolving door policy. I know that sounds hypocritical, but I guess that's just the way it has to sound. The only player the Nuggets are probably loyal to is Carmelo Anthony (for now). We saw that with K-Mart's name being tossed around like a stripper on Lake Minnetonka at the trade deadline.

I guess I'm just not a hockey fan and I'll never claim to be. So if you ever see me cheering on the Avalanche hit me over the head with a 2 x 4 :dead:


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> oh, and how do we compare to the yankees? hockey has the salary cap and we play by the rules like every other team. *its not like we are throwing billions out while everyone else is stuck under the cap or whatever.*


Actually that was exactly what the Avalance were doing prior to the strike.


----------



## shookem

Geez, Timmons for a non-hockey fan you sure know a lot of about hockey.

Anyways the Avs are in the playoffs and kicking ***.

Ya'll should come by the NHL forum and check out the series threads.

Check the sig for links.


----------



## pac4eva5

shookem said:


> Geez, Timmons for a non-hockey fan you sure know a lot of about hockey.
> 
> Anyways the Avs are in the playoffs and kicking ***.
> 
> Ya'll should come by the NHL forum and check out the series threads.
> 
> Check the sig for links.


a lot of those people in the hockey threads piss me off.

kid canada = complete retard

i'll check it out tho...


----------



## pac4eva5

Timmons said:


> Actually that was exactly what the Avalance were doing prior to the strike.


thats exactly what detroit, dallas, and new jersey were doing...hmmm, all great teams...

not only that, but the avs did most of the work through trades. pierre lacroix (sp?) is a genious...


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> thats exactly what detroit, dallas, and new jersey were doing...hmmm, all great teams...
> 
> not only that, but the avs did most of the work through trades. pierre lacroix (sp?) is a genious...


Yeah a the Red Sox also rival the Yankees in terms of p/r. And the AVS did do a lot of work through trades with high profile players with big salaries that most teams could not have taken on. And they resigned the good players ie...Rob Blake and let others go...ie Theo Fleury.

But oh well. The Avs might be more loyal now that the salary cap is in place and player movement might slow down. If all you love is winning Stanley Cups and getting to the playoffs then Pierre Lacroix is the GM for you. I will admit that as far as video game GMing goes Pierre is a genious. I also do the same things as he does with my pretend dynasties in videogame land.

I just wish there was a little more loyality from management, but as long as players are paper chasers what's the point? I did watch some of the Dallas game. Most of the 3rd period. I was a big hockey fan when the Avs first came to town and I follow sports and live in Colorado so you can't help but hear about the AVS on talk radio, in the papers and on TV. 

My dad and his family are from Canada and he grew up playing and continues to watch the Avs. My sister is a huge Avs fan and most of my friends would beat me up if I donned a Red Wings T-Shirt (which is good). My best friend dated one the coaches daughters and took me to some games and we got to sit in with the players / front office wives before the game back tucked inside Pepsi Center. And 99% of the wives have some nice fake hooters by the way! 

So I may have been an Avs fan once, but it'll take more than Stanley Cups and playoffs to bring me back. It was good to see the Avs beat Dallas in game 1, made my buddy and my sister very happy plus who likes Texas? I wont root against the home town team, but I'm still not a fan...


----------



## Timmons

shookem said:


> Geez, Timmons for a non-hockey fan you sure know a lot of about hockey.
> 
> Anyways the Avs are in the playoffs and kicking ***.
> 
> Ya'll should come by the NHL forum and check out the series threads.
> 
> Check the sig for links.


What's with Sonic as your Avatar?


----------



## pac4eva5

Timmons said:


> Yeah a the Red Sox also rival the Yankees in terms of p/r. And the AVS did do a lot of work through trades with high profile players with big salaries that most teams could not have taken on. And they resigned the good players ie...Rob Blake and let others go...ie Theo Fleury.
> 
> But oh well. The Avs might be more loyal now that the salary cap is in place and player movement might slow down. If all you love is winning Stanley Cups and getting to the playoffs then Pierre Lacroix is the GM for you. I will admit that as far as video game GMing goes Pierre is a genious. I also do the same things as he does with my pretend dynasties in videogame land.
> 
> I just wish there was a little more loyality from management, but as long as players are paper chasers what's the point? I did watch some of the Dallas game. Most of the 3rd period. I was a big hockey fan when the Avs first came to town and I follow sports and live in Colorado so you can't help but hear about the AVS on talk radio, in the papers and on TV.
> 
> My dad and his family are from Canada and he grew up playing and continues to watch the Avs. My sister is a huge Avs fan and most of my friends would beat me up if I donned a Red Wings T-Shirt (which is good). My best friend dated one the coaches daughters and took me to some games and we got to sit in with the players / front office wives before the game back tucked inside Pepsi Center. And 99% of the wives have some nice fake hooters by the way!
> 
> So I may have been an Avs fan once, but it'll take more than Stanley Cups and playoffs to bring me back. It was good to see the Avs beat Dallas in game 1, made my buddy and my sister very happy plus who likes Texas? I wont root against the home town team, but I'm still not a fan...


ya i feel ya. but sports is a business, and the MOST important thing of all is winning. and we do so EVERY YEAR. i must admit seeing players like corbet, ozo, deadmarsh, forsberg, and foote go sucks, but we also get players in return, so...

i love this new kid wolski and svatos = GOD. theodore has looked great in these 2 games too.

2-0 avs


----------



## Timmons

Congrats AVS fans! 2-0! 

Nice OT goal...I was a witness! :banana:


----------



## shookem

Timmons said:


> What's with Sonic as your Avatar?


It's the last week of school and I'm a little cranky, kinda feel like that guy looks.



> a lot of those people in the hockey threads piss me off.
> 
> kid canada = complete retard
> 
> i'll check it out tho...


He very rarely posts there anymore, anyways, you sound like you know a lot about hockey, the NHL forum doesn't have too many west coast fans so you should check it out. Besides just let me know what pisses you off and we'll see what we can do about changing it.



> i love this new kid wolski and svatos = GOD. theodore has looked great in these 2 games too.


Heck yeah!



> Congrats AVS fans! 2-0!


 :cheers:

The Avs have the series in their hands...


----------



## Timmons

3-0 AVS killing the Stars with late goals...


----------



## pac4eva5

sounds like timmons is a fan...haha

sakic, blake, hejduk, tanguay...all of our great players are really stepping it up. theodore looked awful but we still get it done...

wheres my broom at...


----------



## shookem

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know that we've got the conferance semi-final thread up and running for the Avs versus the Ducks, you guys should come and check it out!

Go Avs!


----------



## shookem

Timmons I'm sorry for spamming your thread, but I also wanted to let you know about the vbookie stuff endora has set up for the Avs series.

She's made vbookie threads for both who you think will win the series and for each game.

Seems like there's a lot of Ucash out there and this is a good way to use it!


----------



## Timmons

NICE ALMOST SWEEP THEN WAY TO GET SWEPT BY YET ANOTHER FORMER AVALANCHE PLAYER! Good old Selanne comes through when it counts! Quack Quack the Ducks won!


----------



## pac4eva5

selanne had nothing to do with winning that series. the defense for anaheim dominated winning EVERY puck battle and the few chances the avs did get, they couldnt hit a corner to save their lives. all shots were RIGHT AT THE GOALIE or wide...

quite sad, but the avs will be better next year. too many injuries this year. and theodore played real good against anaheim. IMO he was the best player on the ice for colorado....


----------



## Timmons

AVS losing in offseason.

bye bye blake bye bye hinote!


----------



## pac4eva5

makes u wonder why lacroix stepped down, lol!


----------



## pac4eva5

btw, how about those rockies? winning games....off pitching? lol! they got a good chance at the divison!


----------



## Timmons

Rockies move into 1st Place tie w/ Padres and Dodgers or Giants with the win over San Francisco tonight!

43-40...

Holliday, Hawpe, Helton and Atkins are bad boys.

Jamey Carroll is a great suprise along w/ Cory Sullivan.


The pitching staff is doing great things.

Josh Fogg just pitched a 27 out game! One of the best pitching performances ever by a Rockie. Cook, Francis, Jennings and even Kim are coming together. 

Bullpen is very solid, could use a experienced set up man down the stretch and a center fielder...


----------



## Timmons

Anybody Playing Fantasy Football This Year????????????????????

Lets Discuss If So..................


----------



## endora60

*Colorado fans, come to the Rockies!*

Hey, everyone, if you're Denver Nuggets fans, have you wandered over to the Colorado Rockies forum? I see Timmons has been over to post--thanks much, mod!--and it'd be great if everybody who loves Colorado sports joined in. :smile:

Thanks much--hope to see you over tossing a baseball!

Colorado Rockies


----------



## endora60

*Re: Colorado fans, come to the Rockies!*

This from gambitnut:

All of the basketball team forums have slogans, I think the baseball team forums should have slogans as well. What All of the basketball team forums have slogans, I think the baseball team forums should have slogans as well. What should be the slogan for this forum? If consensus can be reached, I'll make it happen.

Come on over and get involved! :banana:


----------



## pac4eva5

yes i will. draft is in 5 days i believe...

extra OT: umm w/e happened to "cambyblockedyou"?


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> yes i will. draft is in 5 days i believe...
> 
> extra OT: umm w/e happened to "cambyblockedyou"?


Cambyblockedyou...I have no idea.

What is your fantasy league like? Number of teams? Draft position?

I'm in a 10 team league with my college buddies who are now scattered across the country. We play on espn.com. We used to play Yahoo format.

I have the #4 overall pick in our draft and since the big 3 (Larry J., Alexander and LDT will be off the board I think I may take Peyton Manning...I'm pretty torn on the pick...what's your take/situation man?)


----------



## pac4eva5

oh man #4 is tough. after the big 3 your left with question marks! will tiki hit 1800 yards again? i doubt it. he only had 9 TDs last year too. he is consistant though.

peyton is the best fantasy player ever. i dunno...


----------



## pac4eva5

damn i thought this was a sticky? what happened?

i thought this was hella funny: http://www.bangcartoon.com/cartoons/index.cfm/fa/viewcartoon/cartoon/2006Archive|predictions.swf


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> damn i thought this was a sticky? what happened?
> 
> i thought this was hella funny: http://www.bangcartoon.com/cartoons/index.cfm/fa/viewcartoon/cartoon/2006Archive|predictions.swf


This is sticky. It needs to be. It's up top for everyone. I didn't change it!! :curse:


----------



## pac4eva5

i know! it was always a sticky! i found it on the second page. i wonder who decided to get rid of it...hmmm


----------



## Timmons

pac4eva5 said:


> i know! it was always a sticky! i found it on the second page. i wonder who decided to get rid of it...hmmm



:clown:


----------



## Timmons

THIS THREAD IS FOR US NUGGETS COMMUNITY MEMBERS! WE NEED IT UP HERE TO STAY! 

PLEASE DO NOT MOVE ME! :clap:


----------



## pac4eva5

lol at the madden curse...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2602571


----------



## Bullsky

*OT-Women's National Basketball Association coming to Colorado*



> Triple Crown Sports in Fort Collins is expected to announce today a professional sports franchise for the state of Colorado coming from the Women's National Basketball Association.
> 
> Dave King, owner of Triple Crown, will make the announcement at 2 p.m. today from Triple Crown.


http://www.greeleytrib.com/article/20070315/NEWS/70315003/-1/rss02

*WNBA courting Chill*



> Dave King, CEO of Triple Crown Sports, has secured $11 million of the $15 million required for WNBA franchise ownership and hopes to have the rest by September. If that happens, the Chill could begin play as soon as May 2008.
> 
> “Everything I do is crazy, so I don’t think this is any crazier,” King said following an afternoon news conference at Triple Crown Sports, a Fort Collins-based sports sponsorship company since 1987. “It’s probably calculated insanity, but I love it.”


http://www.coloradoan.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070315/UPDATES02/70315014


----------



## Natey

this thread need some life..


----------



## Natey

..


----------

